# Polishing A Turd



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you ever buy a duck boat, make sure you get a GALVANIZED trailer...I got this trailer with my first boat in 2005 and it's been a nightmare trying to keep it from rusting...The salty muddy Farmington Bay roads are brutal. This is the fourth time wire wheeling the trailer to paint. 10 hours to wire wheel and paint.:x


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Fowlmouth said:


> If you ever buy a duck boat, make sure you get a GALVANIZED trailer...I got this trailer with my first boat in 2005 and it's been a nightmare trying to keep it from rusting...The salty muddy Farmington Bay roads are brutal. This is the fourth time wire wheeling the trailer to paint. 10 hours tp wire wheel and paint.


Take it to Williamson Ocean, best trailer repairs around. They'll sandblast and powder coat it for, make it look like new.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If you've taken 10hrs every time to polish your "turd" your getting real close to the cost of a new Galvanized trailer aren't you? If you don't mind cleaning and painting it every 3 years I guess its not an issue..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> If you've taken 10hrs every time to polish your "turd" your getting real close to the cost of a new Galvanized trailer aren't you? If you don't mind cleaning and painting it every 3 years I guess its not an issue..


I would be money ahead...The price difference at the time was $150 more for the galvanized....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Two words: Rust Converter

That stuff is black magic in a can.






-DallanC


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Boat trailers are such a joy. They take a beating for sure. When we built mine I had it galvanized by a company out on the old Bingham Highway. They did a good job. If you plan on keeping your rig buy a new trailer & sell the old one with the grease able axles. You'll like it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Years ago a friend of mine was a off-shore rig mechanic, and they used something similar to the rust converter. It sealed the steel and wouldn't allow rust to form again where applied. He gave me a small sample to test out and I was amazed. This was back in 1987. 


The best way to apply is to spray it on so you don't contaminate the entire product.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Any progress?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Any progress?


This thing is so pitted, it's not worthy of sandblasting or powdercoating. It's got paint on it again and should be good for another 3 or 4 years.

And I put new LED marker lights on it today.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I bought a pretty well used duck boat earlier this year. I planned on painting the trailer at some point, but thought it was good. This happened on the way home from it's maiden voyage w/ me.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Closer look.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Easy fix......-O,-


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowl 
That looks a lot better!

One4fishing
Oh man thats going to be a fix.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

One4fishing

Here's your quickest option for a fix?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Jerry 
That was what I had planned but that tube is pretty well rotted out front to back. I’ll probably incorporate that folding tongue down the road. 
The folding tongue will make a handy anti theft device is what I’m thinking.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With a little bit of square tubing and some welding you could have it repaired along with a removable tongue much like what the state uses on their portable information signs.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Problem with trying to "FIX" a brake like that, is you have to grind the rusted out steel to get to good steel to be able to weld. If its that bad, I'd think you would never find a piece to add a gusset or weld solidly. I'd just weld up a new trailer. Flat bottom boat trailers are simple to make.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah I’m replacing the tube front to back. Pretty simple. Maybe I’ll post some pics when my turd gets polished.
Looks good Fowl.


----------

